# Why we cannot search the boards?



## Heinrich_Uberlich (Dec 21, 2002)

Guys why can't I search the boards even after I log on.
I really think you should consider adding this feature for users so they can find topics or answers their looking for, rather than starting up another thread that has been done before.
I was trying to find any topic on the D&D module "The Forge of Fury". Anyone know of a topic about that?


----------



## Tsyr (Dec 21, 2002)

Search is one of the benefits of being a community supporter.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

I think this question should be added to the FAQ


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I think this question should be added to the FAQ *




It's already in the FAQ.

I'll move this to Meta, by the way.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's already in the FAQ.
> *




Sorry, must have missed it there.


----------



## Heinrich_Uberlich (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks Morrus I should have checked the FAQ first.
So does anyone remember a Forge of Fury post then?
P.S. Morrus do you actually smoke? Your Creature Counter shows what I guess is a cigarette in your mouth. C'mon man, its time to quit.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2002)

How's this one?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32393


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2002)

Heinrich_Uberlich said:
			
		

> *I was trying to find any topic on the D&D module "The Forge of Fury". Anyone know of a topic about that? *




There are eight pages of Forge of Fury threads.  Anything in particular to narrow the search?  Are you a player seeking treasure information or a DM planing your game?


----------



## Heinrich_Uberlich (Dec 21, 2002)

I am the DM looking for any problems that might occur from running it.


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2002)

These should prove useful...

Forge of Fury (Warning, spoiler)

Forge of Fury DMing Question

Forge of Fury mistake...spoilers

(artwork, hosted) Of Sound Mind, Queen of Lies, Cyber Style and Forge of Fury!

Forge of Fury Question (Spoilers)

Forge of Fury: Question **Spoiler**

(artwork, hosted) Cyber Style art and Forge of Fury play aid!

(Forge of Fury) I choked in the clutch (Some small spoilers)

...and Welcome, Heinrich_Uberlich, to the EN Boards...


----------



## Blacksway (Dec 21, 2002)

<ironic post>

If only people could search, then they'd be able to find all the old posts asking why can't people search!

</end ironic post>


----------



## Heinrich_Uberlich (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks Mark, thanks very much for going to the trouble.
Glad to be aboard.
Reebo


----------



## Mark (Dec 22, 2002)

Heinrich_Uberlich said:
			
		

> *Thanks Mark, thanks very much for going to the trouble.
> Glad to be aboard.
> Reebo *




Glad to help.  I think you'll find that the EN Boards (and EN World as a whole) are the best resource for d20 on the Internet.  Have fun!


----------

